# What's the most talkative type?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

And the least talkative type?


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I'd say ENFJs and ENTPs are among the most talkative types (though how talkative one is depends more on personality, who one is talking to, the conversation topic, and the setting). As far as least talkative types, I'd say INFJ, INFP, ISTP, and INTJ. But that's just in general—there are a lot of factors to take into account, and different people are different.


----------



## Aeros (Sep 29, 2017)

depends on what you define "talkative" as.. i'm an INTP and I tend to avoid people and talking as much as possible... but get me a subject i'm passionate about and most likely I wont shut up till its changed, I leave, you leave, or you ductape my mouth.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

From my experience, I'd say ENxP and ENFJ are most talkative, and IxTP, INFP, and INTJ are least talkative in real life.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Extroverts are most likely are going to be talkative than Introverts, but other than that it highly depends on the situation. An ESFP will blabber about their holiday experience at the Bahamas, but if the topic changed to like quantum physics, the ENTP will blabber non stop on it while the ESFP will become more silent. IMO, other than whether someone is an extrovert/introvert, type doesn't determine who will be a chatterbox.

Hell, even at times an Introvert may be more chatty than an Extrovert because if I recall, what differentiated between the two is that Extroverts obtain energy from being with people, while Introverts lose energy over time. An Introvert can be quite outgoing and talkative while an Extrovert be quite silent at times. So yeah this question has no effect on whether some is a certain or type but rather more on the person itself


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Most - Any of the *E*xtravert types

Least - IXTJ from experience

But I reckon it would highly depend on the individual and where they sit on the introversion/extroversion spectrum and what motivates them, socially.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Most talkative: ExFP & ExFJ

Least talkative: ISxP & IxTJ


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

Intuition users are less talkative because they are more stuck in their heads. ENFP and ENTP are the quietest and most introverted extroverts I know. Most talkative imo is ESTP they are often brash,blunt and fast talking individuals who don't hold back and always tell the truth. I think because they are Se dom and T type. ESTJs are also very active and talkative always involved in the community discussing and supporting things with their class mates/work mates or their neighbours.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> And the least talkative type?


are you referring to the ones who just fucking babble on for hours non fucking stop with out quality of subjectivity ?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Talking to multiple people in short periods of time: ESFJ/ESTP

Talking to one person but on and on and on: ENxP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

satanbobevilpants said:


> are you referring to the ones who just fucking babble on for hours non fucking stop with out quality of subjectivity ?


Well actually with quality or not, they just keep on bubbling


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

I think ENTP being loud talkative type is not true. I have tested a lot of ENTP friends and family, all of them are very calm and quietest guys, we often share a lot of silence together. The ENTP celebrities I know are very chill as well and not so extroverted and very professional. ESTP are much more energetic and loud imo.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Well actually with quality or not, they just keep on bubbling


I've been curious about that myself
we can rule out I's


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Talking to one person but on and on and on: ENxP


Whoa really? ENxP talking to one person? That's like a squirrel remembering where it hid its nut!


imo, ESxx are more talkative, INxx are quieter. I think N's can get distracted by their head so they quiet down when they are not interested in the topic while S's may go on for the sake of socializing. And E's and I's, as you know.



satanbobevilpants said:


> I've been curious about that myself
> we can rule out I's


I have always been curious by your profile picture. everything you say sounds like shouts, because of your profile picture. No criticism, just an observation. I'm sure I wasn't the first one to state that.


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

sippingcappucino said:


> Whoa really? ENxP talking to one person? That's like a squirrel remembering where it hid its nut!
> 
> imo, ESxx are more talkative, INxx are quieter. I think N's can get distracted by their head so they quiet down when they are not interested in the topic while S's may go on for the sake of socializing. And E's and I's, as you know.
> 
> I have always been curious by your profile picture. everything you say sounds like shouts, because of your profile picture. No criticism, just an observation. I'm sure I wasn't the first one to state that.


I agree INXX are quietest. I think its INFJ as they are stand offish,cold and less approachable. Probably because they are stuck in there heads as they are the most intuitive type. Studies show INFJ lack confidence in social situations as well.



Sensational said:


> Most talkative: ExFP & ExFJ
> 
> Least talkative: ISxP & IxTJ


My mom and cousin tested as ENFP they are very quiet. A large number of ENFPs in the internet and irl will tell you they are very introverted.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

sippingcappucino said:


> Whoa really? ENxP talking to one person? That's like a squirrel remembering where it hid its nut!
> 
> 
> imo, ESxx are more talkative, INxx are quieter. I think N's can get distracted by their head so they quiet down when they are not interested in the topic while S's may go on for the sake of socializing. And E's and I's, as you know.
> ...


thats bruce Campbell from evil dead 2
it's pretty much how I feel on the inside


----------



## Fchicken77 (Sep 3, 2017)

The most talkative type is definitely extroverted.
The least talkative type is definitely introverted.

By stereotypes, of course. Though I still agree with that, since most people can be told whether they are introverted or extroverted by how talkative they are. 

The other factors don't really matter, but it really depends on how you define "talkative".


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

Most Talkative: ENxP. ESFPs, also but I notice they tend to "bounce" from person to person so that's why I don't think they are the most talkative. 

Least Talkative: INxJ. Although, I can go for a long time talking to someone if they are engaging, but they usually are ENxPs.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Easily ESFJs, they ramble.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

In my experience ESTJs tend to talk a lot. ENTPs and ESTPs too, but they are more adaptable while ESTJs lead the conversation. My ENFJ father also talk a lot but he really sensitive, so when you don't talk, he doesn't talk.
And I know an ESFP who talks all the time non-stop. But I think she is not mentally healthy so I guess she isn't the average ESFP.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

atamagasuita said:


> And the least talkative type?


IxFP, ISTP, IxTJ


----------



## OnceUponAPrincess (Mar 23, 2021)

The Most: ENFPs and ESFPS. Getting off of the phone with them is like, "Remember when I said five minutes ago I was feeling faint and bleeding from the eyes? Yeah, that's still happening. I really do need to go and call for help now." You have to invent emergencies to get off of the phone or out of the door with those people, or you'll be listening to them explain a 25 minute show for 3 hours.

When we introverted types are talkative it's usually when we're truly engrossed in a deep conversation. That, and I've seen some introverts become more talkative when they're nervous. Least talkative would be some type of introvert for sure.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ExFJ & ExFP


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

*



What's the most talkative type?

Click to expand...

*ESFJ and ESFP


> And the least talkative type?


INTP and INTJ


----------

